# Preston Hotel



## mattie (Oct 13, 2009)

Away with work in Preston next week, a town I know nothing about whatsoever.  After a tidy hotel near some decent bars if possible, so would appreciate any recommendations - also for decent pubs.

I need to get to Samlesbury for 9:30 the next day, is this likely to be tricky from the city centre?

Ta.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 13, 2009)

you going to BAE?  As a protestor or for work?!

Main tip - avoid any "hotels" (if you can call them that) on Fishergate Hill (except maybe the Station is OK, but not been in there since it has been done up as a hotel).


----------



## ethel (Oct 13, 2009)

the holiday inn is fine.


----------



## mattie (Oct 13, 2009)

articul8 said:


> you going to BAE?  As a protestor or for work?!
> 
> Main tip - avoid any "hotels" (if you can call them that) on Fishergate Hill (except maybe the Station is OK, but not been in there since it has been done up as a hotel).



BAE indeed, and for work, I'm afraid.

I'll steer clear of Fishergate Hill, ta for warning.


----------



## Epico (Oct 13, 2009)

Are any of those "Hotels" still remaining further down on Fishergate Hill?


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2009)

the fishergate hill hotels are mainly dss dosshouses, and don't really have space for people to stay in... the cheap option (20 quid for a single) is the railway, right next to the train station (think it recently changed it's name to 'the station' or something) - it's basic, but ok.

we've been putting people up in the legacy recently - it's fairly close to the town centre, and new. i think it's 42 quid for a single there.

you shouldn't have much of a problem getting to salmesbury for 9.30, although i'd give it half an hour (by car) as the traffic on london road can be a nightmare...


----------



## articul8 (Oct 13, 2009)

If work are paying - go for the Tickled Trout nr. Samlesbury (4* and close) 

If not/you want to stay in centre, this new hotel looks quite nice and not too dear:
http://www.legacy-hotels.co.uk/legacy-preston/home.asp

Not sure how long it takes to Samlesbury - might be a bus, or prob £20 or so in a cab 

edit - for pubs depends what you like - Friargate has Black Horse, Greyfriars, Black Bull, O'Neills which are all OK from memory - or there's the Bluebell up Church Street for cheap pints


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2009)

there's plenty great pubs - for real ale, go for the bitter suite (fylde road, just opposite the student union), dog & partridge (a great metal/biker pub on friargate), or my mate's pub the continental on south meadow lane (who're having a beer festival this weekend from thursday...).

with less of a range, but still super pubs are the black horse on friargate (also the most beautiful pub in preston); the aforementioned blue bell on church street (shout me if you go here, as i live literally 30 seconds away), the angel on lune street and fox and grapes on fox street. there's a few other half decent places, but that should be enough to go at...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 13, 2009)

killer b said:


> there's plenty great pubs - for real ale, go for the bitter suite (fylde road, just opposite the student union), dog & partridge (a great metal/biker pub on friargate), or my mate's pub the continental on south meadow lane (who're having a beer festival this weekend from thursday...).
> 
> with less of a range, but still super pubs are the black horse on friargate (also the most beautiful pub in preston); the aforementioned blue bell on church street (shout me if you go here, as i live literally 30 seconds away), the angel on lune street and fox and grapes on fox street. there's a few other half decent places, but that should be enough to go at...



The Mad Ferret can have some good gigs on but maybe not best for a school night.  Will check out some of the pubs you've mentioned B as normally just end up at Fox and Grapes or Preston Hero waiting for train back


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah, the ferret's a great pub...

come to the beer festival at the weekend cyber! should be ace - the best part of a hundred beers, plus loads of cyder & perry...


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 13, 2009)

killer b said:


> yeah, the ferret's a great pub...
> 
> come to the beer festival at the weekend cyber! should be ace - the best part of a hundred beers, plus loads of cyder & perry...



I will if I don't don't drink too much on my Friday night work leaving do but I know my limitations so don't hold your breath Sounds great though-love me ziider and perry Hope to see you in Lancaster at some point


----------



## mattie (Oct 13, 2009)

No idea there were so many urbanites in Preston!

Cheers for advice, if situation allows I'll be up for a beer.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> No idea there were so many urbanites in Preston!
> 
> Cheers for advice, if situation allows I'll be up for a beer.



I moved up to Lancaster from Bath funnily enough!


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2009)

mattie said:


> No idea there were so many urbanites in Preston!


there isn't really... just me & blackadder full time afaik, although i think persued by bears works here.


----------

